# 1986 Fisher Mt. Tam



## broondog (May 15, 2016)

I have a 1986 Fisher Mt. Tam. I am the original owner. My family was friends with Gary Fisher's dad and I acquired the bike directly from Gary. I am trying to identify the maker of the frame and get some idea of the value of the bike. I am not interested in selling. I love this bike. Just curious. The hardware on the bike match the specs for a 1986 Mt. Tam as follows:


*1986**Mt. Tam*Tange Prestige Cro-Mo DB filletCro-Mo w/ bar stubShimano 600Shimano Light ActionShimano Deore XT Shimano Dura-Ace EX QR. freehubAraya RM 20Specialized Ground ControlShimano Deore XT Roller Cam RearMaguraShimano 600 28/38/48Suntour XC IISuntour XCBull moose paintedShimano Freehub 6 13/30Bull moose painted clamp-onTeal or Gray or yellow/green

The serial number is pretty hard to read...it looks like possible 13T61 or 18T61.

I have attached pictures. Any comments are appreciated.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

broondog said:


> I have a 1986 *Fisher* Mt. Tam. I am the original owner. My family was friends with Gary Fisher's dad and I acquired the bike directly from Gary. *I am trying to identify the maker of the frame* and get some idea of the value of the bike.


Is this a trick question? Or are you looking for the name of the specific man that made it, like TET?

nice frame!


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

Original tires?


----------



## broondog (May 15, 2016)

girlonbike said:


> Is this a trick question? Or are you looking for the name of the specific man that made it, like TET?
> 
> nice frame!


No trick question. I am just not familiar with the Fischer serial number protocol from this era and thought someone may be able to shed some light on the issue. It kind of looks like a "T" in the middle of the number sequence but the paint was laid pretty thick to it is hare to tell even with a magnifying glass.


----------



## broondog (May 15, 2016)

sbsbiker said:


> Original tires?


Yes. Pretty brittle at this point but I have not had the heart to change them out. I replaced this bike with another not too long after I bought it and it just has not been ridden much.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Regarding the sn: "18" indicates the frame size. "T" for Mt Tam model. The "61" is the number of the frame in a sequence.

The higher end Fisher frames were contracted out to known, reputable frame builders. Some of the Mt Tam frames were built by Tom Teesdale and are stamped "TET" on the bb shell (sometimes just "TT") - usually away from the area bearing the sn.

If you search this site you'll find more information. 

Cool bike and good story.

a couple of things don't look right. For that year, it should have a 1-piece bull moose handlebar and stem. When they moved to a separate stem and bar (like yours is now), the stem would have been painted to match - in your case, yellow.


----------



## broondog (May 15, 2016)

Joe Steel said:


> Regarding the sn: "18" indicates the frame size. "T" for Mt Tam model. The "61" is the number of the frame in a sequence.
> 
> The higher end Fisher frames were contracted out to known, reputable frame builders. Some of the Mt Tam frames were built by Tom Teesdale and are stamped "TET" on the bb shell (sometimes just "TT") - usually away from the area bearing the sn.
> 
> ...


Joe,

Thanks for the comments and info on the serial number. Good catch on the handlebar and stem. When I got the bike, it came with the bull moose handlebar and stem. Fisher had a recall on that handlebar. My re collection is that the welds were defective and there was a tendency for the handlebar to separate from the stem. Not what you would want happening going downhill. Fisher provided a replacement stem and bar and that is the piece on the bike now.


----------



## ddross62 (Mar 12, 2013)

broondog said:


> Joe,
> 
> Thanks for the comments and info on the serial number. Good catch on the handlebar and stem. When I got the bike, it came with the bull moose handlebar and stem. Fisher had a recall on that handlebar. My re collection is that the welds were defective and there was a tendency for the handlebar to separate from the stem. Not what you would want happening going downhill. Fisher provided a replacement stem and bar and that is the piece on the bike now.


Yes, the Rhino stem was standard the next year. I bought my '87 teal TT Tam and still have it. There were a couple of other builders in that period but they typically did not do the wrapped seat stay detail at the seat tube like Tom did. Your bike looks to be more of the fastback style detail there. Some prefer that look more like the old Ritchey built frames. Their names are out there, you will find them.


----------



## David Ross (Jul 31, 2021)

ddross62 said:


> Yes, the Rhino stem was standard the next year. I bought my '87 teal TT Tam and still have it. There were a couple of other builders in that period but they typically did not do the wrapped seat stay detail at the seat tube like Tom did. Your bike looks to be more of the fastback style detail there. Some prefer that look more like the old Ritchey built frames. Their names are out there, you will find them.


Here's my 87 TT with wrapped seat post stay detail. I believe the Rhino was introduced late in '86 models and the U-Brake was for '87.


----------

